# Southeastern Fall Rally 2006



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we need to start planning the fall trip now.
i have a few places that were tossed around at logans a few weeks ago.

1.hard labor creek state park here in ga..
http://www.gastateparks.org/info/hardlabor/

2.wind creek state park in al

http://www.alapark.com/parks/park.cfm?parkid=11

3.vogel state park here in ga..
as for october .. park is booked...
they dont have any sites open until november 3, 2006
http://www.gastateparks.org/net/go/parks.a...D=100&s=0.0.1.5

4. peace valley in murphy nc.
its about 45 min north of blueridge ga, 
we are checking this place out next weekend...

http://www.peacevalleycampground.com/459/d...ing_at_its_best

give me an idea of what dates were looking at too.

thanks, lamar


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Part of what we have to decide is what weekend to go. I guess it will impact where we are willing to go.

Reverie


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> 2.wind creek state park in al
> 
> http://www.alapark.com/parks/park.cfm?parkid=11
> 
> ...


I think I would like either of these best.







As far as dates, 10-15Oct would be out for some of us going to GA Mountain Fair. Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Lamar,
If we went to the place near Blue Ridge, we could take the kiddies to the Swan Drive-In!! Took my youngest there, and he thought it was a blast! What about the first weekend in October? That would put those of us that are going to Hiawassee near the area, that are coming from way south, and keep us from having to turn around and go back on the 20th, as some people have already voiced concerns about Halloween weekend.
Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i guess i should start with a poll for which dates.
then well come back to where..
thanks, lamar


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

This may be too far for the AL and GA folks, but my favorite is Big South Fork National River & Recreation Area, Bandy Creek Campground. It's the nations "newest" national park, half way between Nashville and Knoxville on the KY/TN border. Campground is great, though no sewer hookups; cleanest bathhouses you will find. Amazing geologic formations, hiking, horseback riding, etc.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI.
I was trying to find somewhere in Ellijay, GA to camp, this weekend, and my stepdaughter had mentioned Diamond Lure Campground. I called to see about staying there, get info, etc. The sites are gravel, level, full hookups, most pull-thru, 30 acre lake, and they're booked solid through the middle of October, already, with most of the booking being done in February and March, they're that popular!! Oh, they also have cable. Is anyone familiar with this campground? Could that be a possibility for the fall rally? Just wondering. Would be kinda centrally located for those from Tennessee, as well as S. GA and S. Ala. Oh, rates are reasonable....$24 for two people. Didn't ask about additional people.
Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bump...


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

We need to find out how many people would be interested so we can find a campground with enough space left for our group.

With that said count us in.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Don't know a date...but heck...we're in.....


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Lamar,

Did you ever go and check out Peace Valley Campground? I would like to vote on a place in the area where TN, GA, NC meet.

Leon


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Y'all might have done this last year, but one of my favorites, and fits the TN, GA, AL corner suggestion, is Cloudland Canyon. (And I would qualify that further with the "west rim" campground at Cloudland.)

Or maybe DeSoto state park?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We used Cloudland Canyon for the SE Outbackers Fall rally last year. It was a great campground.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey crawfish, we did stop at Peace Valley Campground on saturday.
its a nice little place with sites on the river. a walmart about 5 miles nick...
they are a liitle close to each other . but we love our other outbackers so thats not a problem.
they do have a nice pool and a pavilion with lots of tables.
they looked as if the had maybe 30/40 sites. with a few sites with lots of shade.
if we want to go here we need to give them a call soon.

ok people looks like the vote winner was the first weekend in november.

where do we want to have the fall rally?

lamar


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Peace Valley sounds good to us. But, anywhere as long as we're camping is fine.









Julie (mrs. tonka)


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Could you post a link to "Peace Vally"?

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Could you post a link to "Peace Vally"?
> 
> [snapback]115455[/snapback]​


Check out the first post Nick.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

you have to overlook him today..
he had a wild weekend with his boat..
his head is still spinning.









lamar


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It's amazing what that much horsepower can do with that small a boat. I had a few "ET" moments (you know, when your peddling your bike through the air). I banged myself around pretty good. A couple of times I managed to swamp the boat but the engines kept powering. I came out of the water like a submarine in a full power surface. Needless to say, my wife and kids watch from the beach while I go out and make a fool of myself...

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I came out of the water like a submarine in a full power surface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That don't sound good.







When we all get to Topsail, I am like Paul Harvey, I want to hear the rest of the story.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> > I came out of the water like a submarine in a full power surface.Â
> ...


Just thankful I don't have to pay the premiums OR deductibles on his boat insurance!! Hope Mrs. Reverie has wonderful life insurance policies on him, too!!








Darlene action


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Has anyone heard of Moccasin Creek in Ga? I have heard it is pretty nice, haven't been there myself though. There were a couple more I cannot remember the names of, I will get sometime tomorrow. One is above Atlanta on the lake, and the other near Knoxville at Ruby Falls.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Has anyone heard of Moccasin Creek in Ga? I have heard it is pretty nice, haven't been there myself though. There were a couple more I cannot remember the names of, I will get sometime tomorrow. One is above Atlanta on the lake, and the other near Knoxville at Ruby Falls.
> [snapback]115764[/snapback]​


Barry,

Not a bad looking park. MOCCASIN CREEK


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

thats a very nice place. 
hey eugene they are having a bluegrass festival october 7 at this park.
maybe we need to have the fall rally here..

i think we need to just pick a place and start booking it.
lamar


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

2 of the couples I camped with this past weekend, 1 being my brother-in-law, are from GA as well and highly recommended it. I would love to drive through it sometime to check it out, but there are probably enough folks on here that have stayed here to give us a feel for it.

Barry


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My home town is Clarkesville and Moccasin Creek is right up the road from the house we lived in. I will be up in the area on Sunday and will try to go by and check it out. I love that part of the state. There is a wonderful place to eat nearby called LaPrads Fish Camp. The Appalachain Trail crosses nearby as well.

Groovy,

Reverie


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Reverie said:


> My home town is Clarkesville and Moccasin Creek is right up the road from the house we lived in. I will be up in the area on Sunday and will try to go by and check it out.
> [snapback]115900[/snapback]​


That would be great Reverie, I am in Greenville and it would take me a while to get over there myself. If you don't mind taking a few pics that might help out as well. The ones on the GA State Park website look great!

Barry


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> thats a very nice place.
> hey eugene they are having a bluegrass festival october 7 at this park.
> maybe we need to have the fall rally here..
> 
> ...


Nut,

We are already set for 10-15Oct for the GA Mountain Fair in Hiawassee, GA. Might be pushing it a little to much to try one up there on the 7th.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

yep , i forgot about that trip being so close.
need to keep it late october 1st of november then.

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> > thats a very nice place.
> ...


Curious, where are you going to stay for the GA Mtn Fair? We are thinking about doing it as well or maybe the outer banks.......


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Zoom:

For whatever reason, this is a different thread (maybe 'cause it's not an official Fall rally due to the fair). They are typically very booked for it so you'll just have to call them to see if there is availability - but definitely join us if you can. Hopefully this will link you to the discussion:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...opic=6587&st=15

Campground - weekend of Oct 13th:
http://www.riverbendcamping.com/

http://www.georgia-mountain-fair.com/

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Curious, where are you going to stay for the GA Mtn Fair? We are thinking about doing it as well or maybe the outer banks.......
> [snapback]116600[/snapback]​


Hey Zoom,

We are planning on staying at River Bend Campground. Check out the thread on this rally and come and join us.

GA Mountain Fair Rally

Well, it looks like Lamar quicker on the keyboard than me.







But try and join us if you can.









Leon


----------

